# Grooming Questions!!!



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

:huh: Okay so I have been wondering for a WHILE a few questions in regards to grooming of your babys....
Please help me and tell me your grooming routines and the products YOU LOVE to use and what you found helpful and would recommend. 

I am planning to grow Diamond in the full coat (as long as I can). But I dont want to start and mess her coat up in ANY way! i have been googling and You tubing dog grooming info so heres my questions broken down!

1. What shampoo do you use? 
2. What conditioner do you use? 
3. Do I have to use a oil or silking product after the first 2 questons :biggrin: ?
4. Will wrapping her make a difference in how long it takes the coat to grow?
5. What conditioner or spray do I use when wrapping?
6. What and how many combs and brushes do I need?
7. :huh: :biggrin: Will I need to make hubby buy me a grooming table and stand up dryer (because I will) :rofl: 

8. What age can you start wrapping a puppy?




umm I think thats it :huh: ! LOL



Please help so I can ensure Im using the right products without wasting money trying out a hundred different products.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL lots of questions! That's good you're asking though! :thumbsup: 
I'll answer the ones I can 

If it's sold at petsmart or petco, don't use it!
All this depends on the type of coat your maltese has. -Everybody has told me exactly that! LOL

1. What shampoo do you use? You can buy regular people shampoo like Pantene, I use Aussie shampoo and conditioner  Coat Handler (Clarifying, Maintenance, and Condition all diluted as instructed), Dove GoFresh Shampoo and Conditioner (in the yellow bottled diluted about 13:1), and CC Moisturizing Shampoo, Conditioner, and Afterbath. You can go with the more expensive show dog shampoos like Crown Royal. Ice On Ice Conditioning Finishing Spray & Detangler is something I use daily on Gigi for conditioning it works for me.
2. What conditioner do you use? Same as #2
3. Do I have to use a oil or silking product after the first 2 questons ? This depends on the maltese coat. A lot of maltese breeders and handlers, I've spoken to about this, don't use any oils. I only know that Tonia H. does. I think oils is only if you are showing your maltese. Here's a recent thread about silking products: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=42140
4. Will wrapping her make a difference in how long it takes the coat to grow? No idea 
5. What conditioner or spray do I use when wrapping? Same as #4
6. What and how many combs and brushes do I need? I don't know, as many as you want. You will need a rattail comb for parting and making the poofs on topnots and a Madan brush is the best brush to use on a malt I heard. 
7. Will I need to make hubby buy me a grooming table and stand up dryer (because I will) LOL I think that it is a whole lot easier to groom using a grooming table. As well as a standing dryer(I need to remember to buy one!) Here's a good website with great prices to get those: http://www.petedge.com/catalog/section.jsp?categoryId=190
8. What age can you start wrapping a puppy? Don't know, when the puppy's hair is long enough I guess 
Here's a great place to get wrapping paper and bands: http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/index2.html

*I am no expert* on these things but I was also looking for good products to use on Gigi's coat. A lot of this is what breeders, like Stacy, have told me  

This is a verbatim of what Jackie(JMM) recently told me: How to Brush
"Just through it once or twice and move on. The best way to brush a dog out is to have them lay on their side. With your hand, gently lay the coat back. Then brush in small sections until the whole side is laying as it should. Repeat on the other side. Dog standing to do bum and neck. Dog on their back in your lap for belly and legs. You really need to mist the coat before brushing EVERY time. Brushing a dry coat will only add to your breakage. If Ice on Ice works for her, stick with it. As far as the brush, just be sure the pins do not have balls on the end and if you brush it on your arm it does not scratch you. I also prefer the pad to have some "give" to it and not be really hard (so the bristles will give and not just yank through the coat). Another thing about brushing is to keep your wrist straight. Never flick your wrist at the end of the coat. Brush right through the ends and do not pick up your brush or move your wrist until the brush is completely out of the coat. 

I use 7 1/2 in straight shears to trim ends. Curved shears are nice for feet. Go to Sally's and hold some shears to get a feel of what is most comfortable for you. Then you can order them online. You can get decent Dubble Duck or Fromm shears for $50. 

If you have a hardy coat, you can keep it without wrapping or oiling as long as you take some care...no carpeted stairs, no WET grass. Don't brush any ick off a wet coat. Let it dry and then gently brush it off. If you don't have a hardy coat and you want to be competitive, you will need to do something. Personally, I avoid oil at all costs. I don't mind wrapping so much. I prefer rice paper or butcher wrap layered with plastic on the outside. I'm all thumbs with just plastic. Don't ever put clothing or harnesses on. Use a show lead. I would be happy to work on grooming with you next time I'm up. I'm sure Carina would come. I tend to buy dogs with really moderate head so I don't do super-puffed up topknots. I want them to be complementary to my dog's head. I do use a little #1 All Systems gel...sometimes a little hairspray (human stuff)."

Sorry for such a long post 
*Just remeber: All this depends on the type of coat your maltese has!!* Some products mmay ruin your malt's coat so just 'try' some out and see what happens LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did Diamond's parents have the proper silky Maltese coat? Unfortunately, not all do. Breeders work very hard to produce Maltese with those gorgeous coats! Genetics will determine how quickly her coat will grow and what it will look like. 

You won't know what type of coat Diamond will have until she gets her adult coat, sometime towards her first birthday. Until then, I would start with the basics. A Madan pin brush, Chris Christensen buttercombs (one all purpose and one for her face) and a CC slicker for her feet are must haves IMO. Tell hubby that I also consider a grooming table to be a must have!

In the meantime, I'd get Diamond used to being brushed and groomed as much as possible now. Hopefully her adult coat will be beautiful and she'll be ready for lots of pampering then!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

A lot of these questions were already answered but here are a few I can help you with!

Wrapping - I personally wouldn't bother wrapping a coat that doesn't need the length for the show ring. it's a lot of upkeep. I have grown out two coats without wrapping and on my third, I only wrap where he pees on himself. depending on Diamond's coat, you can probably get it to the ground without having to wrap. 

There are some things you can do to avoid breakage - carpet can damage the ends of the coat and so can grass. Carpeted stairs are a killer! I have mine sleep on beds stuffed inside a satin pillowcase so it doesn't damage the coat. Again, unless you're going to show your dog, you shouldnt' need to go to these extremes! 

My daughter shows our pet maltese Lucy in junior showmanship and I grew her out by mostly not letting her walk on carpet and giving her a bath every 3-5 days. I really like the Dove Go Fresh (in the yellow bottle) but each shampoo works different for each coat. Also, product wise,less is more. Don't try to goop on a ton of finishing products. 

As far as oil, i would avoid that if at all possible. I've heard more horror stories about using oil than anything. I've used Neutrogena bath oil with ok success but the benefit didn't outweigh the extra work and attnetion it takes, so I stopped using it. 

I don't think wraps help the coat grow faster, they just protect the ends from damage.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm not sure if anyone answered about what tools, but I use 2 brushes and 4 combs I love:

1. Madan Brush (you can get it from Cindy Fern-King)
2. CC Little Wonder Brush (very small, but great on beards and feet and legs)
3. CC Buttercomb Face Comb
4. CC Buttercomb for body
5. I have the CC Buttercomb Rattail comb (its not on showdogstore), but you can use any rattail comb for the top knots
6. a metal, very fine tooth and small flea comb for combing out eye gunk.....


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you everyone!!! this is really what I needed and was looking for! thank you, thank you, thank you so much!!!!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Is there anyone else thats sellls the Madan brushes besides Cindy Fern King?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Mar 19 2009, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748233


> Is there anyone else thats sellls the Madan brushes besides Cindy Fern King?[/B]



Lainee, Ltd, but they are more expensive:

http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd...hes_madden.html


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

You should definetly try using the search feature on this forum b/c it's awesome. I can spend hours on here searching different things. The only advice I can offer is: If you are lucky enough to get hubby to buy you a grooming table and dryer, do it! I don't think you absolutely need them, but I'm sure they are nice to have.


----------

